# Breeding Rat: But I have no male!



## ameliaflame (Nov 28, 2006)

I would really like to breed one of my rat Marsha Willamina Treacle, but I have no mail. I can't find anyone who would buy a male with me, and there are no rats for stud that I can find. Does anyone have suggestions on how to where to get a male? Or is there anyone that lives in a state around Missouri that has a male rat?


----------



## ameliaflame (Nov 28, 2006)

Hmm also my rat has no known pedigree..she was my first ever and
I rescued her from a pet store. The rats there were not being treated well at all and she was the only one that was socialized and not sick. She was going to be sold as feeder in two weeks if I hadn't gotten her, which would have been a horrible fate for such an amazing rat! She is the sweetest, most loving baby in the world! She was probably crossed with like an albino and a Himalayan or something, because she has light Himalayan coloring with a white body and darker nose and rump. Has never shown any health problems, and treats her adopted sister like a baby always cuddling her and bringing her treats! So I thought she would make a great mother, and i would love to have one of her babies to always care for...


----------



## ameliaflame (Nov 28, 2006)

anyone? I really need help.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

i would only problem is im in england! sorry


----------



## FalconStorm (Nov 28, 2006)

I've got males, but they've no pedigree, and I'm in Texas. I don't think that's close enough to Missouri. I think they might be too young, too. I only JUST got them.


----------



## ameliaflame (Nov 28, 2006)

Next weekend I am probably going to go buy a ratty, I know a really good petstore that, unklike most, does not abuse the animals and treats them really nicely. Marshi's gonna have babies! What is the likely hood that the babies will carry problems like cancer and stuff, though? I have money to treat them if they need medical attention, but I don't want to sell sickly rats to people. Any ones with problems I'm intending to keep. Marsha has no history of illness or mamory lumps except for a very mild respitory infection that has been fully treated. The thing is she almost never shows signs of going into heat, and then it's still hard to tell. Should I just put her and the male togethor for a week and see if she gets pregnant, or what?


----------



## lunascrest (Dec 6, 2006)

My buck that I chose was the cutest little thing, and my brother was about to feed him to his ball python! I wouldn't allow it, so I saved him and now he's a big baby(my fav. buck). I have bucks of no pedigree but I live in florida...


----------



## King420 (Jan 6, 2007)

I have a male blue rat if your interested in breeding, but im not sure if hes old enough yet. I think he was anout 8 weeks when i got him so im guessing hes about 2-2 1/2 months old now. Im in Georgia BTW.


----------



## hjkaga (Dec 27, 2006)

may i ask why you want to breed her?


----------



## FairytaleRat (Feb 13, 2007)

If you lived in Seattle, I would have a beautiful male for you. I have blues and dumbos. I need some new homes. Nomore breeding here



ameliaflame said:


> I would really like to breed one of my rat Marsha Willamina Treacle, but I have no mail. I can't find anyone who would buy a male with me, and there are no rats for stud that I can find. Does anyone have suggestions on how to where to get a male? Or is there anyone that lives in a state around Missouri that has a male rat?


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

I'd see if a shelter has any males`


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

God.

You do NOT breed rats without proper pedigrees, or without being a full-fledged registered breeder. Otherwise it's completely unethical and just terrible. Do NOT do it. You have no idea what's in your rat's lines. 

And what the ****? Getting a male from a SHELTER? Isn't that a little ironic and hypocritical to you? You adopt an animal needing a home, so you can make 10-15 more animals that need homes.

This thread is sickening.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

obviously she would find homes for the other babys if not keep them no1 would abondon the lil kittens


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

That doesn't matter. You don't breed rats unless you're a distinguished, registered breeder, and you've been mentored for at least a year. And at that, they need to be pedigreed rats that have breeding contracts. If she actually decides to breed pet store rats, or rescued rats, that's absolutely terrible - and to those who actually think that's okay, shame on you.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

You know if ameliaflame wants to breed her rat than thatâ€™s her own decision. Why would you have to be a distinguished, registered breeder to breed your rat? Have you ever though that when her rat eventually passes away, she may want a little piece of her through a descendent? What does it matter if a rat is pedigreed or not? It should matter... what does matter is the amount of love you give to them and receive from them. I understand your point Night and I respect that you don't want homeless, helpless rats running around, but you have to realize that most of the people in this forum have been doing this for a long time. We are all here to help each other and even if one doesnâ€™t agree with the other we go about it in a considerate way. We are all friends here and have all treated each other as friends. We talk. We help. We donâ€™t scold.


----------



## hjkaga (Dec 27, 2006)

i agree, she shouldnt breed just to breed. their are plenty of sweet loving rats that need homes. adopting is a lot better way to go. even if her rat is great and she wants one like her, thats not a good reason to create 10-15 more just to have 1 or 2. that is very selfish. i am sure their are plenty of rats out there just as great as hers that she could give a loving home to.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I understand that, like I said before. I have no idea why she wants to breed her rat, that was just my thought. My point is, if she wants to and she is willing to care for them, and give then a loving, happy life, then what is wrong with that. People breed rats regaurdless of quailty, even worst, they breed rats for show, isnt that selfish? Don't get me wrong I would rather adopt then breed, but you can't stop her if she wants to. You can't tell someone "no" you can't beacuse I said so. Maybe I'm trying to say... tell her in a kind way? Or give her options like, take her rat to a vet to be tested to make sure the rat is safe to breed.


----------



## hjkaga (Dec 27, 2006)

It would be nice if she would tell us why she wants to breed. If she is willing to keep all the babies and give them a great home then thats fine. I'm not saying she can't breed, I'm just saying she shouldn't breed for selfish reasons. I agree breeding for show is selfish. It's just people wanting to show off and have the best. If she would discuss this with us and tell us why she wants to breed then we could help her out more and give her options.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Yup I agree wish you completly! Hopefully she will see all this and tell us why! lol


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

JennieLove - the thing is, none of you know much about rats. I am COMPLETELY astounded by this forum and the advice being given to people/what they are doing to the rats. Breeding just to breed is unethical. The whole "wanting a piece of her rat to live on" argument is silly and lame.

Honestly, were you to go to a forum where people were actually knowledgeable about rat care and REAL rat breeders, she (and anyone who agreed with it) would get flamed immediately because of how utterly ludicrous and unthinking it is to just randomly breed their rat for NO reason.

The reason she has to be an accredited breeder with pedigreed rats is because that way she knows what she's getting. What health problems are in the line, what behavior issues, et cetera. Rats from pet stores are bred for QUANTITY rather than QUALITY. They are NOT the kind of animals you want to have reproducing. Even if the male and female seem healthy, anything could pop up in the litter. You can't take that chance. If she really loved her rats, she wouldn't breed them.

Plus, what happens if no one adopts? Is she willing to care for 10-15 more rats without a problem? What happens if something goes wrong during the pregnancy or delivery? Obviously she has *NO *knowledge on pregnant does or litters, so whatever problem that would come up would probably end up being fatal. Does she have $300-$800+ available in case the momma (or babies) has to make a trip to the emergency vet? Probably not. 

You *do not* breed pet store rats.

You* do not* breed rescue rats.

Ethical, registered breeders breed rats with pedigree and breeding contracts.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

she has changed her mind. much earlier in the month she posted another topic saying that she was concerned for her reasons and the health of her rat if bred. she only posted the once but it looks like she was changing her mind on the issue.

http://ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=217.html


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

Night said:


> JennieLove - the thing is, none of you know much about rats. I am COMPLETELY astounded by this forum and the advice being given to people/what they are doing to the rats.


you know, i'm completely fed up with this attitude of yours! if you are about to tell us we know NOTHING about our pets then state your experience and qualifications to be talking to us like this. where are you certified to be speaking to us in such a crude manner. its one thing to state your opinion and even to do it in passion but every post you made has been hard to swallow and out and out unnecessarily rude at best. if you are so horrbily concerned with our treatment of our rats then speak to us in a civilised manner and we MAY take your information into consideration. snipping down to us is completely uneffective and just plain nasty. much like this post itself but i feel you have left me with no alternative. please consider your words more before posting.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm sorry, but you're all just so... I can't even explain. People openly suggesting breeding pet store/rescue rats, no one commenting on pictures of people's rats in cages with cedar/pine, feeding seed mix, cages that are about five times too small for their occupant(s), keeping rats alone for no reason, and more. It's overwhelming.


----------



## hjkaga (Dec 27, 2006)

if you are going to have that kind of attitude towards everyone here then you should leave. we are a friendly forum and you just don't seem to be fitting in. your attitude is not liked around here and you have no right to judge everyone and act like you are the god of rats or something.

please take your attitude somewhere else


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm not the god of rats, I admit. And, I am sorry that I have been coming off so harsh. I will try toning it down, and instead of yelling at people, try to help in a calm manner.


----------



## hjkaga (Dec 27, 2006)

i dont know how you thought you were coming off as anything but harsh when you stated that we all know nothing about rats.

please be considerate of others and try to help people and explain your views instead of saying we are all dumb.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

No, no. I was well aware I was coming off as harsh, believe me 

But, like I said, I'll tone it down.


----------



## hjkaga (Dec 27, 2006)

yes, please do tone it down.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

First of all, I never agreed with her breeding her rat...All I said was that was her decision, all we could do is give her our own opinions and the rest is up to her. If you would have actually read what I wrote then you would have seen that I would rather adopt than breed. And whether or not the "wanting a piece of her rat to live on" is lame or silly, people do it and itâ€™s not uncommon. And who are you to tell people that they don't know anything about rats. Most of these people have owned rats their entire life! You act like you are you are all high and mighty and no one but YOU have the correct answers to things! You obviously do know a lot about owning rats, but so do others on this forum. The way you go about saying what you say is very rude and you donâ€™t have any respect for the people who ARE still learning and trying to understand. You say this isnâ€™t a â€œrealâ€ forum and that on the other forum youâ€™re on if someone made a bad decision they would be flamed immediatelyâ€¦Wow. If you donâ€™t like this forum then stay on yours.


----------



## Rodere (Feb 26, 2007)

I've been speaking with a reputable breeder for some time about mentoring me and I would like to start a breeding program this summer. I have two pedigreed females and am on the lookout for a pedigreed male. I will only breed if we have zero or very very few rescues (3 or less) in our care, but I will also require some reservations for the babies before the breeding gets the go-ahead.

I understand wanting to breed one of your favorite rats, but you should only breed a litter if you have reservations for the kittens, at the very least. Too many times people breed without really knowing what they are getting into and end up taking the 'left over' kittens to the petstore or giving them away without knowing how things turn out. I hope to breed a male that has very little pedigree (I only know what his parents looked like), but I intend only to do so if he makes it to 18 months of age without any heath problems! And it will be with a pedigreed female. And I am prepared to keep all of the litter if I need to.

Some responsible breeders will breed an unpedigreed rat, however it is always with the intention of improving their current lines and always with a pedigreed 'spouse' so that they can at least partly guess how the kittens will turn out.

You could breed kittens with bad health problems that your female doesn't show signs of. She could be a carrier for very bad problems, like a heart condition, and if the male was a carrier as well, you've got a whole litter with those problems!

It is unethical to take an animal from a shelter and breed it. I'm sorry, but it's true. And they often make you sign a non-breeding contract (or at least they should!) Just because a petstore doesn't abuse their animals does not mean they do the same for how they breed them! You should always try to start with pedigreed lines and get some experience before ever breeding an unpedigreed rat, ever.

We can't stop you, we can only caution you from it, however.. you should really think long and hard about this before you do it. Breeding is expensive, time consuming, frustrating, stessful, and sometimes heartbreaking. You should also make sure you have the proper knowledge in case something goes wrong with the birth. You could end up killing Marshi by breeding her. There could be unforseen complications that could run you a very high vet bill. Are you prepared to pay $200+ for a vet to see her? Do you have a rat savy vet in your area? Not to mention you also need proper fascilities. That includes extra cages (to later seperate males from females at 5-6 weeks of age (preferably 5), extra food dishes, water bottles, enough space to keep a litter as big as 21, extra money to buy extra food, etc. Are you also prepared to deal with mammory tumors Marshi may get later in life as a result of being bred and/or not being spayed?

It's a lot harder than you might think and it involves more than just sticking two rats together. If you do it the way you really should and the way you would if you thrully care for the animal.

Honestly, if I were you, I wouldn't do it.


----------

